# largest gecko?



## Jk888 (Nov 7, 2010)

being bored as hell got me thinking what is the largest native gecko in Australia?

feel free to post images all posts are welcome


----------



## kupper (Nov 7, 2010)

largest native gecko I believe is the Cave gecko .... cant post any pics because I am still on the hunt for some


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 7, 2010)

damm id like some but apparently they show sporadic aggression well thats what i heard


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 7, 2010)

Anyone have pics of full grown, large marbled velvet geckos? WA form if possible.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 7, 2010)

Giant cave gecko


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 7, 2010)

ive seen some pretty big marms they might come colse?


----------



## kupper (Nov 7, 2010)

cave geckos are known for there aggression Jk888 , I am in the process of sourcing a few to put in a massive enclosure 14x8x4 by a few I mean I want ten of them :lol:


----------



## 1issie (Nov 7, 2010)

Cave gecko heres a pic off the net...

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?img...sa=G&biw=1276&bih=524&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1&itbs=1


----------



## 1issie (Nov 7, 2010)

Ohhh ain't working.... tell me if it works again


----------



## cris (Nov 7, 2010)

I would have thought _N.amyae_ or _N.asper_. Although ring tails or giant cave geckos would be the longest, i wouldnt have thought they would be the biggest. That said i know very little about geckos.


----------



## 1issie (Nov 7, 2010)

Arnhem Land tropical savanna a link!!!


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 7, 2010)

Amyae are fairly large however for length their tails dont help them much =D


----------



## kupper (Nov 7, 2010)

It seems I was incorrect .... ringtails by length sheai on weight


----------



## kupper (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/whats-australias-largest-gecko-52088/


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 7, 2010)

I thought that the larger leaf tails would get longer, or at least as long


----------



## 1issie (Nov 7, 2010)

Apperntly it's the Northern Leaftail Gecko?!?!?!.


----------



## James..94 (Nov 7, 2010)

kupper said:


> It seems I was incorrect .... ringtails by length sheai on weight


 
One of the field guides I have say amyae by weight.
Still Giant cave geckos are massive and are up there.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 7, 2010)

There you go: Ring Tailed Geckos were the largest recorded by length and Centralian Rough Knob tails by Weight

CRKT are amyae I thought, not sheai (Northern rough knob tails)


----------



## r3ptilian (Nov 7, 2010)

*Saltuarius cornutus *

Northern Leaf tail is the largest I think.


----------



## kupper (Nov 7, 2010)

sheai would take the centralian by weight now that they have been split josh


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 7, 2010)

id say adult leafs would come close in length


----------



## 1issie (Nov 7, 2010)

It's ture northern leafs are the biggest!!!


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 7, 2010)

in length perhaps =D


----------



## cris (Nov 7, 2010)

I fail to see how length has much to do with being larger in size, what is bigger a dog that is 5' long or a tree snake that is 6' long?


----------



## 1issie (Nov 7, 2010)

Said 20cms.


----------



## sezzle1 (Nov 7, 2010)

I work at Currumbin Wildlife sanctuary and we have Ringtails, Giant cave Geckos and Centralian Knobtail geckos (_N. amyae_). Our cave geckos are definately bigger than our ringtails. I'm not sure where the knobtails fit. Their tiny tail is a bit deceiving i think...


----------



## Rocket (Nov 7, 2010)

Infact the largest Aussie gecko based on length is believed to be _Saltuarius salebrosus _based on consistent documented lengths of both captive and wild individuals. Although _Cyrtodactylus tuberculatus _has had apparent sightings in the wild with an excess length og 30cms +, it is not consistent and captives rarely exceed 25cms.

Based on weight, _N.amyae _without a doubt.


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 7, 2010)

You want to see a big gecko, check out this link. Its a New Caledonian species (island chain north east of Australia).
YouTube - Giant gecko


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 7, 2010)

Cyrtodactylus tuberculatus and Saltuarius salebrosus are both quite big geckos however looks are deceiving they are only large due to there length and width giant cave geckos take the cake


----------



## Rocket (Nov 7, 2010)

jk888 said:


> Cyrtodactylus tuberculatus and Saltuarius salebrosus are both quite big geckos however looks are deceiving they are only large due to there length and width giant cave geckos take the cake


 
Yes however, if you noticed, I was basing the statement on individual weight and length, not overall size of length, weight, girth etc


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 8, 2010)

agreed =D


----------

